
Trump’s FCC advisor wants to eliminate most of the FCC - doctorshady
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/trumps-fcc-advisor-wants-to-eliminate-most-of-the-fcc/
======
bifrost
Only speaking as myself here - I think the FCC needs to be restructured.

I'm not sure I'd go as far as saying it needs to be eliminated but I think its
been a political and censorship tool for too long. I think its role could be
simplified safely and that "governance" of the internet in the US could be
handed over to an organization like ARIN/ISOC/IETF. I do not think government
elected officials should have any say over how the internet or consumer
communication infrastructure is run.

~~~
serge2k
> I do not think government elected officials should have any say over how the
> internet or consumer communication infrastructure is run

Yeah, we don't need any regulation for this sort of critical infrastructure.
Not like the companies will fuck us over, especially with their local
monopolies.

~~~
t3soro
If you get rid of the onerous FCC, it's that much less to worry about setting
up a competing ISP business.

~~~
serge2k
Not really, you still have to deal with loads of city regulations and a large
infrastructure investment.

You also have other things the FCC controls. Like allocation of radio
spectrum.

------
jrnichols
perhaps this isn't the worst idea. The FCC seems to be a lot of bark but no
bite these days.

